# Kodis Anal Glands



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi has been licking his butt... a LOT lately. To the point that the hair (not the skin) around it was turning pink, like white faced dogs get around their mouths. I had taken in a stool sample, which was clean of any type of parasite, but then Dave got so sick, and Kodi's butt got put on the back burner (so to speak ). 

Today he had his regular chiro appointment, and I asked this vet to look at his butt too. It turned out that his anal glands were REALLY full. She emptied them, and said she thought he'd feel much better in a couple of days. He's 4 years old and has never had a problem with his anal glands before. I asked her if it was likely that he'd need to have them checked/emptied regularly, and she said, no, that it could be a one-time thing.

Since he goes in for chiro every 6 weeks, it's easy enough to have her check him from time to time, and I'll also be on the look-out for butt licking. I knew that dogs often scooted when they had trouble with their anal glands, but he has NEVER scooted, so I didn't even think of that.

So, if your dog does a lot of licking back there and you know it's not parasites, you might want to have his anal glands checked!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Did it smell dreadful? Mig had one instance where the smell has awful-unlike anything I had ever experienced (TMI I know). I gave him a bath and the problem seemed to be fixed, but I'm thinking that had to be the cause.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

This just happened to me!!! Bella is almost 9 years old and never need her anal glands expressed. I noticed her licking her back leg area. I took her to groomer and she was so full back there! She didn't even give me a sign. Fred has also been licking his butt so I got his expressed. This is crazy because they never had a problem before. My friend who is a vet tech told me to wash their butts with antibacterial dish soap if they lick back there. I have done this and it stops fred from licking. If he is really at his butt then I will get his glands expressed again.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pixiesmom said:


> Did it smell dreadful? Mig had one instance where the smell has awful-unlike anything I had ever experienced (TMI I know). I gave him a bath and the problem seemed to be fixed, but I'm thinking that had to be the cause.


No, it didn't seem to smell really bad. But she also did it right into a thick pad of gauze, which she immedieately wrapped in the glove she pulled off. I did wash his butt when we got home, but it was mostly because she had used KY jelly when she expressed his glands, so his hair was all covered with that stuff.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> This just happened to me!!! Bella is almost 9 years old and never need her anal glands expressed. I noticed her licking her back leg area. I took her to groomer and she was so full back there! She didn't even give me a sign. Fred has also been licking his butt so I got his expressed. This is crazy because they never had a problem before. My friend who is a vet tech told me to wash their butts with antibacterial dish soap if they lick back there. I have done this and it stops fred from licking. If he is really at his butt then I will get his glands expressed again.


I guess the take-home message is that it pays to keep an eye on them, even in dogs who haven't had a problem in the past.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Since I don't have kids, I am able to keep a close eye on my guys. The first sign of anything, I am off to the vet. I actually just called them because Fred was licking his butt again. He only does it once in awhile and not even every week. They told me, sometimes this just happens. If he is non stop licking or nipping at his butt, then bring him in. When I see him licking, that's when I give him the antibacterial butt scrub It works every time! I guess it can get itchy back their since they don't use toilet paper Think about it?!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I took Timmy to the vet when he was much younger to get his glands drained, he was scooting. I asked the vet if there was anything I could do to prevent this from happening, food, cleaning etc... but she said no, some dogs are just more prone. She told me sometimes if they have soft stools it doesn't stimulate the glands to empty when they do their business, and he was having soft stool issues back then. Anyway to get to the point Timmy groomer's checks for me when I take him in, sometimes he needs them done and sometimes not. He is a scooter though so if it's close to grooming time I'm always sure they'll be full. He doesn't smell ever even when he's scooting and once they are emptied he's good to go. I guess if he needs to have an issue this isn't a horrible one to have.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> I took Timmy to the vet when he was much younger to get his glands drained, he was scooting. I asked the vet if there was anything I could do to prevent this from happening, food, cleaning etc... but she said no, some dogs are just more prone. She told me sometimes if they have soft stools it doesn't stimulate the glands to empty when they do their business, and he was having soft stool issues back then. Anyway to get to the point Timmy groomer's checks for me when I take him in, sometimes he needs them done and sometimes not. He is a scooter though so if it's close to grooming time I'm always sure they'll be full. He doesn't smell ever even when he's scooting and once they are emptied he's good to go. I guess if he needs to have an issue this isn't a horrible one to have.


Yes, I know some dogs are prone to it, but since Kodi had never had a problem until he was 4, it took me by surprise. I wouldn't have it done by a groomer, but that's just me. I want my vet to make that decision as a trained medical professional. I do know that the more it is done, the more it will NEED to be done.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I totally agree that it shouldn't be done unless it's necessary, unfortunately some groomers add this to the routine when you bring a dog in. When I interviewed Tim's groomer I asked her about this and she doesn't express unless it's requested, but she will let her customers know it's something she can and will do. Our agreement is to check them and if they are "full" to express. I'd say she does it every few months, I get the full report when I pick him up. She sometimes tells me she didn't express, but if he acts up to let her know, which has never happened. She's actually brought a few things to my attention that I ended up bringing Tim to the vet for, since he's my first dog I had no idea what to look for. I feel fortunate to have a positive relationship with Tim's groomer, I know I hear about nightmares sometimes.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Cash just had his done too. He never has a problem... But he was licking too. So when we were in with Jasper (who does have a problem) I asked her to check his and sure enough... They were very full. Karen, Linda thinks Cash's were do to seasonal allergies. That Anals can be due to allergies.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> I totally agree that it shouldn't be done unless it's necessary, unfortunately some groomers add this to the routine when you bring a dog in. When I interviewed Tim's groomer I asked her about this and she doesn't express unless it's requested, but she will let her customers know it's something she can and will do. Our agreement is to check them and if they are "full" to express. I'd say she does it every few months, I get the full report when I pick him up. She sometimes tells me she didn't express, but if he acts up to let her know, which has never happened. She's actually brought a few things to my attention that I ended up bringing Tim to the vet for, since he's my first dog I had no idea what to look for. I feel fortunate to have a positive relationship with Tim's groomer, I know I hear about nightmares sometimes.


Yeah, Kodi is never left alone with a groomer, so they never get the opportunity to do anything I don't specifically ask them to do.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> Cash just had his done too. He never has a problem... But he was licking too. So when we were in with Jasper (who does have a problem) I asked her to check his and sure enough... They were very full. Karen, Linda thinks Cash's were do to seasonal allergies. That Anals can be due to allergies.


But doesn't Cash have other allergy issues? Kodi has never shown any signs of allergies...


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie has come in from outside stinking to high heaven and with the foul stuff all over her butt. It is when the glands have emptied--not pretty. I noticed today that they are getting full, hope she expresses them herself and that it doesn't run down her butt.


----------

